# Ozone 7 - Orchestral Preset



## holing (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys!

A friend of mine told me there's an orchestral preset in Ozone 5 Advanced, but I couldn't find it it my Ozone 7. Is there any equivalent of that in Ozone 7? What is the best preset when it comes to orchestral scores? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 12, 2018)

No Orchestral presets for Ozone 7 but try the “High Detail” and “High Detail Wide“ in the signature preset area, not 100% sure on the names right now, I don‘t have my computer on front of me, but you will find it


----------



## holing (Jan 12, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


> No Orchestral presets for Ozone 7 but try the “High Detail” and “High Detail Wide“ in the signature preset area, not 100% sure on the names right now, I don‘t have my computer on front of me, but you will find it



Good call! Thanks Nils!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 12, 2018)

In addition to the Greg Calbi ones mentioned above, another one to try, simply as a starting point, is CD Master. In any case, I created my own Orchestral preset in Ozone 6, meant to be a starting point, and I then adapt it to each piece (in Ozone 7). Much will depend on the dynamics of the piece being mastered, but often you don't need a lot of processing and perhaps only a few modules, again dependent though at what one is mastering. EQ, can only be decided on by the piece in question.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi holing! Neutron 2 has a few orchestral presets, in case you own the bundle. 






Some are kinda , but they are mostly useful when in a hurry.


----------



## holing (Jan 12, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Hi holing! Neutron 2 has a few orchestral presets, in case you own the bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I don't own Neutron but this is really good to know!


----------



## anp27 (Jan 12, 2018)

holing said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> A friend of mine told me there's an orchestral preset in Ozone 5 Advanced, but I couldn't find it it my Ozone 7. Is there any equivalent of that in Ozone 7? What is the best preset when it comes to orchestral scores? Thanks in advance!



You should contact iZotope about this. There was an Alloy 2 preset that I really liked and since owning Neutron/Neutron 2 (and getting rid of Alloy) I emailed and asked them if they could somehow recreate that preset in Neutron 2. They wrote me back with the preset recreated the best as they possibly could, Neutron doesn't have a De-Esser so.. But yeah, iZotope is outstanding, hit them up!


----------



## holing (Jan 12, 2018)

anp27 said:


> You should contact iZotope about this. There was an Alloy 2 preset that I really liked and since owning Neutron/Neutron 2 (and getting rid of Alloy) I emailed and asked them if they could somehow recreate that preset in Neutron 2. They wrote me back with the preset recreated the best as they possibly could, Neutron doesn't have a De-Esser so.. But yeah, iZotope is outstanding, hit them up!



That's a great idea! I emailed the asking about the Orchestral Preset that they had in Ozone 5...but it seems that they don't have it anymore in Ozone 7. Would love to be able to recreate a similar setting in my version!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2018)

How useful are people finding Neutron for orchestral stuff?


----------



## jonathanprice (Jan 12, 2018)

playz123 said:


> In addition to the Greg Calbi ones mentioned above, another one to try, simply as a starting point, is CD Master.



I like the CD Master preset from Ozone 5. It's different than the Ozone 7 CD Master preset. And the odd thing is, when I replicated the parameters from 5, even adjusting for a difference in output gain, it was _still_ different in 7. Most noticeably, the stereo spread was narrower in 7. I keep both 5 and 7 loaded now.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 13, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> How useful are people finding Neutron for orchestral stuff?


The presets are useless, but the neutron eq is my standart eq for my orchestral template, the other tools included in neutron are very usefull aswell, but I really don‘t like their compressor


----------



## anp27 (Jan 13, 2018)

holing said:


> That's a great idea! I emailed the asking about the Orchestral Preset that they had in Ozone 5...but it seems that they don't have it anymore in Ozone 7. Would love to be able to recreate a similar setting in my version!



You should ask them if they could recreate the preset for you.


----------



## Kony (Jan 13, 2018)

holing said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> A friend of mine told me there's an orchestral preset in Ozone 5 Advanced, but I couldn't find it it my Ozone 7. Is there any equivalent of that in Ozone 7? What is the best preset when it comes to orchestral scores? Thanks in advance!


I've noticed there is an orchestral preset in Ozone 8


----------



## holing (Jan 13, 2018)

anp27 said:


> You should ask them if they could recreate the preset for you.



Good call! Going to do that! 



Kony said:


> I've noticed there is an orchestral preset in Ozone 8



I wonder why they take it out in Ozone 7


----------



## ironbut (Jan 13, 2018)

If you upgraded from Oz 5 to Oz 7 don't you still have the older version in your iZotope folder in applications.
If so, just put them side by side on a bus, copy the settings and check the sound on couple of tracks. That's probably what they're doing right?
If you don't have 5 activated, go to your account page download and install it again.


----------



## holing (Jan 13, 2018)

ironbut said:


> If you upgraded from Oz 5 to Oz 7 don't you still have the older version in your iZotope folder in applications.
> If so, just put them side by side on a bus, copy the settings and check the sound on couple of tracks. That's probably what they're doing right?
> If you don't have 5 activated, go to your account page download and install it again.



Unfortunately I don't own Oz 5, I only know there's a orchestral preset because my friend told me so. He sent me the xml file that he got for Oz5 but it doesn't work in Oz 7.


----------



## ironbut (Jan 13, 2018)

You can still download and use the demo version. It should include all the presets.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 14, 2018)

I've got the demo of Ozone 5 up with the orchestral setting selected. I've copied the setting from Ozone 5 to Ozone 7 as best I could - give it a whirl: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ostd48w2mn9cwh/Ozone 5 Orchestral Preset.xml?dl=0


----------



## holing (Jan 14, 2018)

Mornats said:


> I've got the demo of Ozone 5 up with the orchestral setting selected. I've copied the setting from Ozone 5 to Ozone 7 as best I could - give it a whirl: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ostd48w2mn9cwh/Ozone 5 Orchestral Preset.xml?dl=0



Wow that's extremely nice of you! Thank you so much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## StephenForsyth (Jan 14, 2018)

Surprised to see a lot of love for ozone presets, I usually find them to be hideously overbearing, I guess this goes without saying but I think you're gonna get more out of it rolling your own per the track's requirements.


----------



## Kony (Jan 14, 2018)

StephenForsyth said:


> Surprised to see a lot of love for ozone presets, I usually find them to be hideously overbearing, I guess this goes without saying but I think you're gonna get more out of it rolling your own per the track's requirements.


Agree with this to some extent. I generally load a preset and make adjustments accordingly....


----------



## ironbut (Jan 14, 2018)

The only presets in Ozone I've ever used and stuck with has been when I was mastering EDM.
EDM isn't my cup of tea so maybe that has something to do with it?

I haven't gone through the presets since #5 and I did hear that there were some worth checking out now days so I'll hold judgement until I do.


----------

